# The Fades



## SevenStars (Nov 23, 2013)

Did anyone watch The Fades on BBC3 and if so what did you think of it and does anyone know if there will be a second series?


----------



## Mouse (Nov 23, 2013)

We did: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/533486-the-fades.html and no, there won't be. *sigh*


----------



## Connavar (Nov 24, 2013)

The Fades was pretty cool, unique series that deserved better, another season.


----------



## SevenStars (Nov 24, 2013)

The BBC should certainly have commissioned a second series of The Fades; it was innovative, well written and produced.  The link below connects to a blog written by scriptwriter Jack Thorne

BBC - Blogs - Writersroom - The Fades


----------

